# Are my augers backwards?



## youngjames832 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 3 year old Troybilt, which was still wrapped in packaging, snowblower that I recently picked up for cheap. Tried it the other day, and it would only blow snow the length of itself. New belt, and everything looks in great shape internally. My question now is weather or not my augers are backwards? Here's a picture of the machine


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

no they look to be on properly.


----------



## youngjames832 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks for confirming. Anywhere else I can look? All springs, tensioner pulleys, etc are all intact. It's only been used a handful of times so it's just like new inside. Just can't figure out why it won't throw the snow. Runs excellent


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you adjusted the belt tensioner? brand new belts stretch quite a bit at first and could need to be adjusted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm seeing the shear pins in at least three of the four positions. Have you tried (with the spark plug boot removed) to reach in and see if the impeller is firmly pinned to the shaft ?


.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am betting a sheared impeller roll pins or bolts.

Or the worst, a damaged gear box.

I know you checked your belt tension first, right?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually like the Troy Built auger 4 separate tine setup with the pull pin for shear pins. Way easy to quickly pull and spin and lube the augers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

oneacer said:


> I actually like the Troy Built auger 4 separate tine setup with the pull pin for shear pins. Way easy to quickly pull and spin and lube the augers.


that is a pretty common setup on most new mtd machines. also it make them a tiny bit easier to tear apart if the shear pins rust to the shaft. there is a plastic bushing inside the end off the pieces. heck you really should never need to grease it and it should never rust to the axle just because of the gap and plastic bushing.


----------



## youngjames832 (Aug 24, 2015)

oneacer said:


> I am betting a sheared impeller roll pins or bolts.
> 
> Or the worst, a damaged gear box.
> 
> I know you checked your belt tension first, right?


I don't know how exactly tight it needs to be when engaged, but the belt is very tight when auger engaged. The belt never fell off either when I went to take it off. I had to work it a little to remove it. 

The impeller is solid, there's no play in any of the shafts, all shear bolts in tact, and everything moves like normal. I can turn the impellor by hand, which turns the augers.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what type of snow were you using it on? was the snow wet?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Well then, if you checked everything, and everything is in proper working order, then you have no issue.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Assuming full throttle and rpm's near 3600. With the machine still OFF and plug boot removed Stick a broom handle or sledge hammer handle between the rakes and floor then try turning the impeller by hand until the handle stops the augers. Can you push the impeller still past that?
Specifically look near the green arrow. When enlarging your pic the impeller looks bulged at this point.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

If that all checks out try spinning the impeller with the auger pulley (belt cover removed). Does the impeller still move with the pulley. You say new belt, was the pulley reassembled properly with the notches on the hub fit into the pulley holes(not backwards). If yours is 3 years old it probably is set up like this with a doudle "D" type of hook up, hub to impeller shaft.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sometimes if you can get a helper for 2 minutes it can save a lot of time and answer questions faster. Have your friend look in to the bucket as you try to move some snow and nottic if something is stopping or skipping.


----------



## JJinQC (Jan 18, 2021)

youngjames832 said:


> Ok, thanks for confirming. Anywhere else I can look? All springs, tensioner pulleys, etc are all intact. It's only been used a handful of times so it's just like new inside. Just can't figure out why it won't throw the snow. Runs excellent


You must figure out what stops turning when snowthrowing stops:
Does the auger stop?
Does the impeller stop?
Does the large auger/impeller drive pulley stop?
Does the double small drive pulley stop?
If the double pulley is turning, and the large pulley stops, you should see the slipperage of the belt.

Mine is a Toro 726 but the 2 stage snowblowers pretty much operate on the same principle.
Mine can operate with the cover removed where I can see the double pulley, the large impeller/auger pulley, the tensionner pulley and the belts operate.
Of course keep your fingers and face at safe distance of the moving parts.

If you disengage the impeller/auger, with the motor off (spark plug wire removed for safety) you can check manually to insure the large drive pulley, the shaft with impeller, the gear box, the front shaft with the auger are bounded solidly (no shear pins).

The belt is usually a very tough component, mine has been runing for 35 years. The V portion will wear causing the belt to ride deeper in the pulleys, so the distance the belt travels is shorter therefore the belt becomes too long for the distance and can cause slipperage specially under heavy load.
Regards!


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

The auger fins are in he correct position.I would adjust your auger belt by tightening the auger cable. I think its slips on the pulley with any torque given to it. This blower should be a work horse when its working properly.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe a work pony. LOL


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Look at the clearance between shroud and impeller, if to much you will get a lousy stream of snow. Yes there is a fix you can do to increase efficiency.


----------

